# MG PS10AD Power Supply Schematic



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

I need to have repairs done to my supply that I purchased years ago from Alan Galinko. I had not fused my track when a custom brass chassis shorted on the downhill chicane and shorted out the unit. At the time I just replaced it, but now I want to donate to America On Wheels museum as we are working towards having a track available for special events, and I will need a power supply for the track. Does anyone have a schematic they can send to me? Thanks,


----------

